# 92 & 100, 99 and 101, What's the Diff???



## alleydude (Feb 1, 2010)

Okay, I know the difference between the 92 and 99, as well as the 100 and 101 is the adjustable sights, but what is the difference between the 90 series and the 100 series? They look the same from what I see. Is it caliber?


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

alleydude said:


> Is it caliber?


Correct. 9mm vs .40 S&W.


----------



## alleydude (Feb 1, 2010)

dosborn said:


> Correct. 9mm vs .40 S&W.


Thanks! I probably could have figured that out myself, but I got lazy. The wife has a 92 and I am jealous. Sweet gun!


----------

